# Question for other Promash Users - bitterness formulae



## fraser_john (27/11/14)

On a few recent comp entries I've had comments like "not to style" and "not bitter enough". Now according to all specs for the style in question, I've hit it bang on, OG, FG, color etc.

But after looking into the configuration, I've played with changing the formula used. By default, it appears to be set to Rager. After doing some research, Rager is not the best for full wort boils and that Tinseth is a better formula to use for full wort boils. So I changed it to use the Tinseth version as it appears to calculate a lower IBU, which then will need me to add more hops to get it in the range.

I'll be brewing an AIPA on Saturday, so am looking forward to the outcome in seeing what the change results in at the end of fermentation. The Rager calculation came out at 74 IBU and the Tinseth came out at 69 IBU, so I had to add an extra gram of hops in the boil, not a great difference but hopefully will be enough.

Has anyone else settled on Tinseth?
If so, what do the put in the little pop-up that appears?
Has it resulted in a better IBU outcome in your final product?

By default it is set to 1.30, I dropped mine down to 1.10 as I think my system just does not get the efficiency out of the boil for the hops.


----------



## danestead (19/2/15)

digging up an old thread that no one replied to. I changed promash to tinseth also. My beers were fine however I changed it to match what most people were using in beersmith etc to assist when sharing recipes etc. Ive left the concentration factor at 1.30 however I changed the box for % increase/decrease for first wort hopping to +10% rather than a negative value as that also aligns with Beersmith.

I get the feeling my 20L braumeister doesnt get the same as utilisation of hops as some of the gas powered kettle guys because the IBU's I use to balance or brew a beer to style seem quite a bit higher on paper than a friend of mines. Ie. He uses about 45 IBU's on an IPA whereas i use up in the 50's to achieve the same balance.


----------

